# How should i go about using a new control console?



## soundtech193746 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,

This summer, I am working on "The Wizard Of Oz" as Lighting Operator. I was wandering if you all could give me some advice on using a new console, as the venue we are using this year is different than what we have used before. If it helps any, I am a ETC Eos programmer. The console I will be using is a Lehigh Rendition II. Any tips on getting used to it?

Thanks,
- Bailey


----------



## Skervald (Jul 21, 2017)

Three pieces of advice:

1. Find a manual and study up. Learn the syntax and the best way to make the console work for you.
2. See if you can get into the venue early to play around with the console and rig. Even an hour of punching in made up cues and editing them will help get you comfortable.
3. Do as much pre-work as you possibly can. (paperwork, paperwork, paperwork) Will you be using a house plot or is there a designer? (Maybe that's you) Find out as much as possible about how the rig is patched and focused.

I've never used that console so I can't be of much help there but hopefully, someone around here will chime in with some tips. Best of luck!


----------



## SteveB (Jul 21, 2017)

Call Lehigh and find out about a manual ?. Maybe a pdf you can download ?. How did you learn the Eos. 

I always start with the manual first.

Note that while Lehigh has been around a long time, their consoles were not found much outside of schools, thus you may not get many folks replying with a ton of wisdom as you might an Ion.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 21, 2017)

If you are board oping and not programming then just learn the basics for just in case and oops moments. 

Go 
Cue to
Back
Memorize the punt page


If you are programming 

Start with videos https://m.youtube.com/results?search_query=lehigh+rendition+2&sp=CAASAggA

Start with the manual http://www.lehighdim.com/lw2/supdwnlds.php?category=theatrical&product=Rendition II&type=

Then talk to the resident kids or employees that use it on a daily basis. Maybe take em out to lunch or something and ask them for some play time.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies, I learned EOS from a theatrical lighting director in 2014. Since then I learned EOS from a ETC Training Specialist. I am programming the lights for the show and have found the board to be similar to that of a ETC Express, I know how to program express so I don't think it will be to hard. My only problem is learning interfaces. Thank you both again for your help.


----------

